# Letter to AIB about Compound Interest Issue.



## Ginger2 (23 Jun 2022)

Hi Brendan
A little late, but I am going to send a letter of complaint to AIB today about the compound interest issue. I am going to use your template but wondering if  there is anything extra I should put in? I fall into the category  "we want trackers and basic compensation cohort" Is
Paul O'Farrell still Head of AIB FSPO Mortgage Review?

Thanks for all your help.

​


----------



## AnTuirse (23 Jun 2022)

They are still at their nonsense by this very carry on and their failure here to act on this again! They have learned absolutely nothing.

The latest letter states that if you ever move off tracker, you will never be entitled to a tracker rate again!!


----------

